# Here's Timmy!



## Marty (Sep 3, 2007)

Timmy got a bath today so figured I'd take his picture before he rolled.

He's all "big" and all grown up now........so he thinks.........he's two and still

a hillarous little dude, full of that snort and blow stuff

I have no idea why he stands himself like this but it's his idea, not mine.

I forgot to measure him but I think he hasn't hit 32"

He's still wet in these pictures, sorry about the wet look












I'm adding these also. We just took these all today


----------



## twister (Sep 3, 2007)

:aktion033: Marty he is beautiful and he has such a kind eye, I love him :bgrin

Yvonne


----------



## George (Sep 3, 2007)

I love picture #1! He's beautiful.


----------



## Dona (Sep 3, 2007)

Marty......Timmy has grown into quite a handsome little man!



: And I think his photos look just perfect the way they are!



:


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 3, 2007)

handsome guy



: you got there Marty


----------



## love_casper (Sep 4, 2007)

TIMMY!!!!!!!! :cheeky-smiley-006:

aww he's looking very handsome!



:

I absolutely love that first picture. I like the wet look too.



:


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Sep 4, 2007)

:



: OMGosh, Timmy is soooo handsome



:



:

Ashley


----------



## PaintNminis (Sep 4, 2007)

Ohh Very Nice Timmy's a Gelding?

I like the First Pic JMO


----------



## Shari (Sep 4, 2007)

He is just showing off Marty!! He is growing up to a very handsome boy!


----------



## mydaddysjag (Sep 5, 2007)

Dont you HATE when they look all grown up. Midas is a yearling, and looks like an adult now, and it breaks my heart that he behaves and looks so grown up.. My little man is growing up too fast.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Sep 6, 2007)

Marty, Timmy is so handsome. You must be so proud, you have really beautiful horses!

Robin


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Sep 6, 2007)

Aw man were is that drool smiley when you need it?


----------

